# Lucio Fulci movies music theme



## deprofundis

Haaa... yes Fulci films , i drool like a pavlov dog, timeless horror movies whit killer music, see :city of the living dead, the beyond, zombie, house by the cemetery.

I love every movie he made and the music theme is always killer.

r.i.p dear mr.Fulci


----------



## Prodromides

Earlier in his career, Mr. Fulci made comedies and other genre pictures before being associated with horror.

Here's a soundtrack to a 1965 comedy "I Due Para" directed by Lucio Fulci (music by Piero Umiliani):










As for my personal favorite, it's Ennio Morricone's LIZARD IN A WOMAN'S SKIN.


----------

